# Acer Extensa3000 - Vertikale Striche auf dem Bildschirm, Grafikkarte



## vaodya (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Notebook ist über 2 Jahre alt. Seit kurzem, plötzlich, erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm kleine senkrechte Striche auf dem Bildschirm. Wenn ich im Bereich rechts von dem Touchpad oder rechts oben von der Tastatur mit der Hand drücke, verschwinden die Streifen vom Bildschirm. Sobald ich loßlasse erscheinen sie wieder.

Ich habe das Notebook auch an einen externen Bilschirm angeschlossen und auf dem sieht es genauso aus.

Weisst jemand wie man beim Acer Extensa 3000 an den Grafikchip herankommt? Wo genau ist er platziert? Gibt es eine Anleitung wie man einen Acer Extensa 3000 zerlegt?

Danke.


----------



## _Lupo_ (1. Februar 2008)

Da wirst du wohl kaum drankommen. Und selbst wenn du drankommen würdest könntest du ihn mit Sicherheit nicht auswechseln weil du den Chip nicht vom Board kriegst und weil du keinen Ersatz kriegst. Ergo ist das Gerät wohl leider für die Tonne.


----------



## Laudian (2. Februar 2008)

Hatte die Geschichte in aehnlicher Form mal auf nem Desktop-PC ... da war eine Ueberhitzung des Grafikchips (und/oder des Monitors) schuld. Kontrollier mal die Kuehlrippen deines Laps. Dafuer wirste den wohl leider aufmachen muessen.


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. Februar 2008)

Ich kann's mir beim besten Willen eher nicht vorstellen. Allein schon der Fakt dass es nach draufdrücken/schlagen wieder funktioniert spricht gegen die Überhitzungstheorie. Würde eher schlicht auf einen beschädigten Chip tippen bzw. eine Art Wackelkontakt. Eventuell kann dann das öffnen helfen, wenn du versuchst, einfach mal zu schauen ob vllt. was locker sitzt oder so.
Aber du solltest dich damit abfinden dass das Notebook nicht mehr zu retten ist. Aber generell zum öffnen: unten an meinem Notebook finden sich diverse Wartungsöffnungen die man aufschrauben muss. Nimm dir einen kleinen Schraubenzieher und mach die ganz ganz vorsichtig auf. Versuch das Notebook dabei nicht aufs Panel zu legen, wäre am besten wenn du es im 90°-Winkel hälst. Solltest du doch noch was retten können, wäre es ja ärgerlich wenn das Panel was abkriegt


----------



## vaodya (29. April 2008)

Ich habe den Laptop auseinander genommen und konnte keine mechanische Störung feststellen. Auch der Kühler war nicht die Ursache. Dann habe ich aufgegeben, den Laptop wieder zusammen geschraubt und beim Googeln auf einen Laden in der Schweiz gestoßen, wo ich mein Laptop ca. 130,00 € reparieren lassen kann. Mal sehen was daraus wird )
Ich danke euch fü das Mitled!


----------



## besenstrauch (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe das gleiche Notebook und haargenau den gleichen Fehler wie du seit ein paar Tagen.Es ist wie ein Wackelkontakt,durch leichtes drücken auf das Gehäuse ist der Grafikfehler manchmal wieder für ne gewisse Zeit weg.
Was ist denn bei dir rausgekommen?Hast du es in die Schweiz geschickt?Wäre für mich günstig,ich wohne hier 
Eine Frage noch,kannst du mir sagen wie du das zickige Teil aufbekommen hast,hab leider schon das halbe Netz nach ner Anleitung oder Photos durchsucht.
Und es auch schon mal probiert aufzuschrauben,nachdem ich fast mein Doktor gemacht habe hab ichs sein lassen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------

